# Lets vs Let's



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

*Lets (without an apostrophe) is the third-person singular form of the verb let, which means allow, permit, lease, or release.*

Peggy lets the dog out the back door.



*Let's (with an apostrophe) is the contracted form of let us*

My little sister said, "Let's pretend the puppet family is going on a picnic."


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep. That's how I understand it.

I use contractions a lot and always use the apostrophe.


----------

